
Houston - Apple Push Notifications; No Dirigible Required - craigkerstiens
https://github.com/mattt/houston
======
adml
This seems to be really similar to <https://github.com/highgroove/grocer> ...
but grocer may even do more as far as I can tell (feedback API and fake test
server).

~~~
matttthompson
Houston is still early in development. It will soon be adding an extensible,
Rack-mountable webservice to manage device registration, and perhaps
eventually support for Android or other platforms.

~~~
adml
Cool! I'm intrigued to see what happens with the Rack-mountable web service
especially.

